# Is there any Small Circle JuJitsu in Indiana or nearby?



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm looking to expand my knowledge of jujitsu, and would love to train in Small Circle Jujitsu.  I currently train in Shiho Karano jujitsu (a derivitive of Hakko-Ryu) but would love to train in Wally Jay's style.  I have a few of his dvd's, but that just makes me want to find an instructor in that style even more.

Any help would be appreciated,

Thanks


----------



## arnisador (Mar 16, 2006)

Try Will Higganbotham's dojo in Indianapolis. He does DKI, SCJJ, and arnis. He has people at other places in the state and may be able to connect you to someone closer. For example, he recently did a SCJJ seminar in Ft. Wayne.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks, great link for me.  And he's having another seminar in Ft. Wayne, which is a heck of a lot closer to me (near South Bend) than Indy is.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Apr 9, 2006)

I was going to make the same suggestion also.  I am originally from Indiana and heard a lot about Will Higginbotham while I was there.


----------

